# Win a real life Chainsword!



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> E3 is just around the corner & we want to make sure everyone has a chance to drop in and get the full E3 Space Marine experience here on SpaceMarine.com. In that we will be providing exclusive gameplay coverage, Q&A session & kick off some exclusive giveaways for a chance to win a life sized Limited Edition replica Chainsword & other Space Marine swag.


So basically, fuck your ass over to E3. 

(C`mon, they should make this winnable through their website...) 

http://www.spacemarine.com/blog-post/join-space-marine-e3


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fuck your ass over to E3.... uh huh... Not for a chapters worth of chainswords...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Fuck your ass over to E3.... uh huh... Not to a chapters worth of chainswords...


If I could do that to my own ass I would so be a millionaire as me and my fucked ass would be making porn money ...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I will only be disappointed I can't go if it's a working replica, otherwise i'm nonplussed.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I want a chainsword  although with focus closing down.....


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! Bullshit, you have to live in the usa....AND Go to E3....I think its cheaper to just go buy a chainsaw and stick a handle on it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder how hard it would be to make a "work" replica, with a moving chain and that (not a real chain, that would be to heavy for a small engine).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to make a "work" replica, with a moving chain and that (not a real chain, that would be to heavy for a small engine).


Could always get one of those toy chain saws, Spray paint the plastic blade silver then easily make a handle? (Come to think of it i might just do that....it would be light and the right size)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hahahaha, I can just make one. hahahaha Fuck that shit.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lots of these kinda promotions favor the states after all as far as they, and most industries are concerned the states are the center of the universe.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Lots of these kinda promotions favor the states after all as far as they, and most industries are concerned the states are the center of the universe.


Yup thats why they got 3 new battlebunker's out of no where in the time canada was spoused to get One.:angry:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah but a few years back they closed a LOT of our Battle Bunkers (yet Seattle has 3 or 4?).


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's because Seattle is ace!


----------

